# Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?



## Joker_In_The_Pack (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo leute!
ich habe in letzter zeit des öfteren gehört, dass es sehr vorteilhaft ist, beim spinfischen ein Fluorocarbon-vorfach zu verwenden.
1. Kann ich das für alle fischarten verwenden (auch für Hecht)
2. Ist es empfehlenswert, verschiedene stärken zu kaufen oder kann man eine vorfachstärke als allround-vorfach verwenden (vom Barsch bis zum Hecht)
3. Welcher Hersteller ist zu empfehlen (wenn möglich sehr preiswert, da ich sehr knapp bei kasse bin)
4. Wie lang sollte man dieses vorfach wählen

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten


----------



## pfuitoifel (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Hallo Joker,
zu diesem Thema wirst du sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen hören.Und es kann sein,dass wenn die richtigen hier zusammenkommen,sehr kontrovers diskutiert wird.
Meine Meinung ist,wenn es in einem Gewässer Hechte gibt,dann nehme ich ausschließlich Stahl- oder Titanvorfächer bei der Raubfischangelei.Lieber kriege ich einen Fisch weniger an den Haken,als daß ich einen Hecht mit Haken im Maul verliere,weil das Vorfach doch nicht seinen Zähnen gewachsen ist.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Blueplay76 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Hi Joker,

ich fische im Rhein mit Fluocarbon weil hier bei uns ganz selten mal ein Hecht anbeißt. Ist halt eher ein Zandergewässer. In allen anderen Flüssen und Seen mit Hechtbestand fische ich mit Flexonit. Wenn ein Hecht knapp beißt wirst du ihn auch mit monofiler landen können, aber es ist dem Fisch gegenüber fairer in Hechtgewässern mit Stahl zu fischen. Als Fluocarbon kann ich dir Tectan empfehlen.


----------



## powerpauer (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Hallo 

Für Hecht würde ich immer ein stahl vor fach benutzen,Flu Carbon nehme ich bei barsch Forellen und Zander Angel

auch zum Feederangelei als Schlagschnur ist zu empfehlen,oder zum Dorsch Angelei  

mein Empfehlung-Climax FluCarbon  vorfach Material habe gute Erfahrung,ist nicht günstig aber dafür hält .

Gruß P.


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

ok, dann lass ich das lieber bleiben^^
da es in unserem gewässer sehr viele hechte gibt, könnte das böse enden xD


----------



## Knigge007 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Hi,

^^jo das ist auch mein Problem... 

Hier gabs mal nen Thread wo heiss diskutiert wurde ab wann FC Hechtsicher ist, wenn man den Leuten u.a. Händlern des dort diskutierten FCs glauben kann ist das zumindest bei deren FC ab ~0,55mm der Fall... 

Am besten ists du liest dir das ganze mal selber durch..|uhoh:...http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=169785&highlight=HEchtsicheres


Glaub das war der richtige Fred, dann mal viel Spaß beim lesen.... hehe - |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:#d:q


----------



## Havelritter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Ich schwör auf das 28er Gamakatsu - G-Line Fluorocarbon, aber nicht für Hecht und andere bezahnte Fische! 

Hechtsicheres Fluorcarbon kenne ich nicht, nicht mal in 55er Stärke. Tu Dir und den Fischen einen gefallen und weich auf die gängigen Alternativen aus _(Stahl u.s.w. - hab da keine Ahnung von)._ Der Rest steht im verlinkten Thread...


----------



## Joker_In_The_Pack (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

ok ich denke ich werde wirklich beim stahl-vorfach bleiben^^
gott sei dank habe ich mich nicht sofort von meinem händler überzeugen lassen, Fluorocarbonschnur zu kaufen (er wollte mir welche für 20 € andrehen xD )


----------



## grazy04 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

besorg Dir einfach mal die aktuelle Fisch und Fang, da iss ein guter Bericht drinn wos genau um diese Frage geht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

Ein Bericht ist drin, ob der gut ist sei dahingestellt.

Für mich müsste er in der Ecke als Werbung gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## grazy04 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fluorocarbon-vorfach...wenn ja welches?*

naja da es sich um einen Testbericht handelt..... was erwartest Du da??? Selbiges kommt bei Berichten über Rollen, Ruten usw immer wieder


----------

